# Does anyone know where to watch the Super Bowl tonight?



## mweidner2782 (Jan 31, 2009)

It starts at 3am and not sure if there are any places playing the game live. 

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I called quite a few places and no luck. I'll probably find it streaming online somewhere.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

mweidner2782 said:


> It starts at 3am and not sure if there are any places playing the game live.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


Did you find anywhere?? Not that it matters now BUT ........

Real time pbp - 2:37 left - GO ARIZONA!!! 

Ohhh, pitts got the ball........

Dang - it almost over and by reading the pbp - it looks like it was a very, very good game!!! Sorry to have missed watching it!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Great game. Wrong result. Three defenders had Holmes boxed in the back corner of the end zone and he still got it!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Steelers baby wooooooooooo


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> Great game. Wrong result. Three defenders had Holmes boxed in the back corner of the end zone and he still got it!!!


I saw that on a replay. Geez, 3 against 1 and......

I really wished I could have seen it live and it did make me a tad "homesick" just looking at the pbp on the net as it was happening the last 5 minutes. Super Bowl watching with the chips/dip, nice beverages, funny times......... oh, well.....

(coming out of my dream back into reality of Dubai!!)


----------

